# Angeln in Kroatien- speziell Insel Rab



## Black Fox (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich brauch von euch dringend Infos.
Wir fahren vom 07.08.-18.08.08 nach Kroatien, auf die Insel Rab. Meine Familie und ich waren zwar voriges Jahr schonmal dort bloß ich hab nich wirklich viel rausbekommen wie und auf was man dort angelt.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mich jemand darüber etwas aufklären könnte. Also wie läuft das mit den Angelerlaubnissen, was gibt es dort für Fische und wie kann man die dort fangen.

Ich hätte auch eventuell Interesse an so ner Big-Game-Fishing-Tour, sofern dies dort möglich ist.


Also haut mich bitte mit Nachrichten voll#6.


Mfg Black Fox:vik:


----------



## menden (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien- speziell Insel Rab*

wenn du aufs kleine fische abgesehn hast muss du es mit schwimmbrot probiern dann fängst du klein-mittelgroße meeräschen und brassen wenn du es auf größere fische wie hornhecht wittling oder wolfsbarsch abgesehn hast biete am besten ein  wattwurm oder köfi im mittelwasser oder an der oberfläche an 
grüße aus menden


----------



## cYnoR (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien- speziell Insel Rab*

Guten Morgen,

ich kann die zwar keine konkreten Tipps zu Kroatien bzw. dieser Insel geben, aber ich fliege im Juli selbst 2 Wochen auf Sardinien. Ich denke also das sich das nicht allzusehr unterscheiden wird. All meine Aussagen berufen sich nun im übrigen auf persönliche Beobachtungen (habe dort noch nicht selber gefischt) und Tipps einiger erfahrener Mittelmeerangler, die ich mir in letzter Zeit eingeholt habe!

Am Anfang ist zu sagen, dass du, wenn du mehr als aquariumreife Fische fangen möchtest, lieber den Tag genießen solltest und früh morgens (bei Sonnenaufgang oder früher) und ab der Dämmerung abends fischen solltest. Denn tagsüber sind die größeren Exemplare (und damit meine ich auch schon Fische ab 10-15cm aufwärts) weit draußen da es ihnen zu warm und zu unruhig ist (Badegäste, Surfer, JetSki's usw). Am Steg wirst du mit Sicherheit immer etwas rausholen können, auch am Tag. Mit relativ kleinen Haken und Brot oder kleinen Naturködern (erwarte bitte nichts großes!) reicht auch schon kleine Distanz, je nachdem wie weit der Steg raus geht und wie tief es darunter ist. 
Hier sollte sogar eine aufgewickelte Schnur reichen, wie bei den Einheimischen.

Wenn du früh morgens oder in der Dämmerung Zeit findest, dann versuche dein Glück mit einer Grundmontage in der Brandung. Hierzu sollte eine Heavy Feeder Rute zwischen 100-180Gr WG oder eine leichte Brandungsrute reichen. Mit einer Rolle, mit welcher du Weit werfen kannst und die 0,30mm - 0,40mm monofile Schnur aufweist, solltest du auch gut ausgestattet sein. Nutze als Montage ein Laufblei oder eine Festbleimontage mit 2-3 Vorfächern, die den Köder leicht über dem Grund anbieten. Das Gewicht und die Form des Bleis wählst du je nach Strömung und Witterung. Bei ruhiger See und wenig Wind reichen 60-80 Gramm eventuell schon, bei starken Wellengang darfst du dich gerne an die 100 Gramm oder darüber trauen! Warte nicht mehrere Stunden auf einen Biss, denn die Köder werden oft von kleinen Biestern abgefressen und dann wartest du vielleicht ewig weil der Haken blank auf dem Grund liegt ! Achte darauf, dass du die Köder gut befestigst, vorallem Muscheln und Garnelen solltest du durch kleine Gummis oder Schnüre einen zusätzlichen halt geben. Wenn ein Biss kommt, immer sofort schön hart anschlagen, da z.B. Doraden den Köder gerne abfressen und den Haken dann wieder ausspucken!

Sollte es dir zu diesen Zeiten nicht möglich sein, aber du einen Hafen oder Felsen mit steil abfallendem Grund haben, dann kannst du auch eine Posen- oder Wasserkugelmontage benutzen. Hier kannst du versuchen, mit Fischfetzen 1,0 - 1,5 m unter der Oberfläche Hornhechten oder anderen Räubern nachzustehen. Aber merke: Den Köder immer etwas in Bewegung halten, nie einfach warten und nichts tun wie im See 

Als Köder eignen sich grundsätzlich Naturköder am besten.
Garnelen, Fischfetzen, Seeringelwürmer und Muschelfleisch sind hoch im Kurs!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !

Grüße,
Tobias


----------

